# sillosock carrier



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok am I mental or what? I got one of the freebie sillosock carriers after ordering 15 doz silos. I thought it would be a great idea but not sure now. Am I missing parts? I got 2 upright pieces of conduit mounted in a 2x4, a rounded piece for the handle and a free floating piece for the center along with 2 screws. What are the screws for and is the single center piece supposed to be free floating? Are they to all be stacked the same direction? When I do that the stand tips over. Also it says it will hold 14 dozen and after 10 dozen the thing is full with the stakes all pointing the same direction. Any help????????


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

No idea what the free floating thing-a-ma-jig is unless it is something new this year. The screws are for screwing the conduit into the 2x4. I stack mine all the same direction and have no problem at all fitting 14 dozen. You have to squish them down good when you are stacking them. I made bases for my racks so they don't tip over in the field.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

SDwaterfowler said:


> I made bases for my racks so they don't tip over in the field.


How did you do this? U got a pic?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Put the free smaller conduit in the drilled hole of the wood. Then take the screw and screw it in the wood so it penetrates the metal pole. After it is screwed it will still move around.

The other two screws are for the u shaped handle. Just figure out what height you want and then screw them in.

I usually put 12 doz on a rack and put a bungee on top to hold them in place. I put all the stakes facing one way. If I was home I would post a picture but I am on the road. If no one posts a picture I will when I get back.


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

you would be ahead of the game to THROW IT AWAY save the conduit for your flyers . They are a pain to load and every thing gets MUDDY cleaning sillos sucks. trace a extra large version of the sillosock onto two picese of 3/4 " plywood get a sheet of good hard plastic from menards rap it around one piece of plywood leaving the nose open for stakes make the second peice a little bigger and rap with a 4 in strip of the same plastic use it for a lid. I made mine 3 ft tall so they would fit in my sled you can get 12 dozen decoys in them and nothing gets muddy I dont know how to post pics but I will email to anyone who want them or to sombody who can post them.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Deadly Decoy bags are the shizzznit!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > I made bases for my racks so they don't tip over in the field.
> ...


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

From experience I'd suggest replacing that 2x4 with a 2x6 piece of hardwood. I have had both mine in the past split from end to end along the center pole. Otherwise they work great!

:beer:


----------



## E (Oct 5, 2005)

Throw the carrier away and use avery 12 slot decoy bags. I put 350 in two bags and still have room for 6 fullbody mallards. They work the best for me. Just stick the sock/body in the slot and the heads stick out. It took me a while to figure out the best way, but now its easy.


----------

